# Early 345's equipped with plastic cam gear.



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

Just a heads up to 345 owners with tractors older than 1998. Kawasaki equpped these engines with plastic cam gears. These gears have a history of failing sometime around 700-800 hours. John Deere sells a replacement steel cam gear but the total parts bill to replace the cam is around $200 not including labor.


----------

